# High ALT - liver shunt?



## Bailey's Mummy (Jul 17, 2019)

My Bailey had her liver enzymes measured a few weeks ago and it was found that she had high ALT levels. The vet is suspecting a liver shunt. 

We will see the vet again this Wednesday to follow up and see if this is truly a concern.

I read that liver shunts were more likely to be seen in smaller Havs, but Bailey is right on target for size. She is 7 months and about 8.5-9 lbs. 

Would anyone care to share their experience? I am worried.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

In my experience, elevated ALT and/or AST are not necessarily indicative of primary liver dysfunction. Even a simple dental infection could cause elevated ALT or AST. My boy, Boo, who is now over 17, has had fluctuating ALT and AST most of his life. At times, ALT has exceeded 450 IU/L, despite the fact that he appeared to be overtly healthy. I did work-up about 13 years ago, which did not confirm primary liver dysfunction, or the need for surgical intervention. In fact, I have never really been able to get a clear answer about the reason for the periodic elevation in ALT and AST levels. Fortunately, his most recent blood work in 3/2020 showed only a slight elevation of the ALT level and a normal AST level. Try not to worry. Sometimes, just having the teeth cleaned will lower the ALT dramatically. Also, there is a supplement called Denamarin, which helps to lower ALT. Wishing you and Bailey the best.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts that this is nothing serious.


----------



## Bailey's Mummy (Jul 17, 2019)

Thank you both for your replies. 

She had a blood test taken yesterday and I will likely get the results tomorrow. The vet didn't want to do a super invasive test unless the blood test came back with concerning results. 

Boosdad, good to know that some dogs just have fluctuating ALT during their lifetime and that it isn't a big deal. 

Apart from being a picky eater and the occasional constipation, Bailey doesn't show any symptoms of discomfort. So i'm hoping she is fine and healthy. 

I'll let you know when I hear from the vet.


----------

